# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pylltari?

## bregu26

Ju pershendes!
A mund ta gjeni kete:

Babai me femiun e vet ne pyll, po prisnin dru!
Nga poshte vije pylltari dhe degjon sopaten e vikate nga large:
"Ej more, kush je ti qe pret dru pa leje?"
Ja kthen femiu nga larte:
"Jam un me babain, po djali i tij nuk jam"

Kush mund te jete ky?

----------


## bregu26

Edhe nje:

C´ka eshte nje?
Eshte i vogel, jeton ne erresire dhe pin gjak? (Mendohu me shume, se nuk eshte ajo qe po mendon!)

----------


## elisabet

po pergjigjem per te paren :

Ndoshta eshte babai me vajzen e vet dhe jo me djalin

----------

